# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cili eshte roli i mediave  (masmediave) ne jeten e perditshme shqiptare?

## Estella

Si ka ndikuar televizioni dhe radjoja ne shoqerine e sotme? Po gazetat dhe revistat? Cfare funksioni dhe roli luajne ato ne shoqerine e sotme? A jane gjerzit ne gjendje te dallojne realitetin nga egzagjerimi?
Sa seriozisht i merrni ju Gazetat, Revistat, Televizionin dhe Radion?

A jane ato edukative, apo thjesht i derjtojne njerzit ne rrugen e gabuar. Sa perqind te tyre ju besoni?
Cfare do i sugjeronit mbare publikut dhe shoqerise se ardhme?

----------


## Nika

Mediat ndikojn mjaft sidomos tek fëmijët dhe të rinjtë, si për të mirë si për të keq. Varet nga programet. A janë edukues, apo jo, a kanë dhunë, që jam rreptësisht që të mos emitohet në TV. Mund të ketë pornografi që gjithashtu është e dëmshme për fëmij dhe adoleshentë. Poashtu mediat mund të jenë edhe kombëtarisht të dëmshme, nëse emitojn muzikë të bastardhuar të ashtuquajtur shqipe vetem me fjalë, ndërsa muzika është rome-jevge, greke, sllave, turke, arabe, indiane. Poashtu nëse nuk përdoret si duhet gjuha jonë e bukur. Kur programet nuk janë patriotike, poashtu mund të jenë të dëmshme. Kam lexuar se në Francë edhe me ligje në media e mbrojn pasurinë e vet kulturore e shpirtnore si gjuhën e vet, artin etj. Nuk jetoj në trevat shqiptare, por si duket p.sh. pothuajse është zhdukur fare folklori nga tv. shqiptare. Poashtu ka pak muzikë të paster shqiptare. Ka më shumë propagandë se lajme të vërteta dhe analiza të sakta e të mbështetura në të vërtetën. Kemi shumë nevojë që ta ringjallim nacionalizmin (nuk duhet përzier me shovinizmin) dhe patriotizmin që na i ka zhdukur partia komuniste!

----------


## hiedi

Sipas meje media ndikon ne 50% tek te gjithe njerezit ne pergjithesi sepse ato genjejne tere diten. Asnje lajm i nje emisioni lajmesh nuk eshte i barabarte me nje lajm te nje emisioni lajmesh te tjera.
Persa shikon gazetat besoj se vetem 20% e shqipetareve blen nje gazete si "koha jone - republica - rilindia demokrate - etj" tani asnje nuk beson me tek gazetaret
Tani gazetat qe blihen me shume jane gazetat sportive ose humoristike.
Persa shikon nese eshte edukative apo jo mvaret nga gazeta qe blen apo nga emisioni i lajmeve qe shikon. Nese nje gazete eshte demokrate ose socialiste atehere te edukon ne ate drejtim, prandaj nuk blihen shume nga rinia shqipetare gazetat dhe nuk degjohen shume lajmet.

----------


## Mina

Gazetat; vetem daten kane te vertete!

----------


## Estella

Disa kane shkruar se nuk i besojne gazetave dhe as mediave ne pergjithesi. Jam dakrod dhe e kuptoj poziten tuaj. Por a jane atikujt e gazetave thelbi i lajmeve nje Iluzion ne koken e gazetarit/gazetares apo ata marrin shkas nda dicka dhe i stermadhojne ngjarjet?

Mua per veten time me terheqin me shume revistat sesa gazetat.
Ne te vertete besoj nje perqindje shume te vogel te materialeve te shkruara ne te.

----------


## REG_KRAY

E hapa kete teme perse do thoni ju ?
Gjeagjeze kujt ti veje mendja le ta thote por me pare me thoni  pergjigjen e pytjes ?   Cili eshte roli i mediave ( masmediave)ne jeten e perditshme ?

----------


## Enkela B.

informacion...

----------


## REG_KRAY

faleminderit  per pergjigjen e shkurter dhe te sakte/

----------


## Enkela B.

np buzbukri  :shkelje syri:

----------


## The Hobbit

Sigurisht qe revistat dhe gazetat kane edhe pjesen e tyre "te zeze". Por kjo nuk do te thote se ato jane pak ose aspak te besueshme (te pakten per mua).

Por te gjithe e dime se kjo ndodh per te bere sa me shume sensacion, dhe sigurishe ka edhe konkurrence te madhe. 
Pra nderthuren shume qellimet e biznesit, shitjes. Si kudo edhe ketu "fut hundet', paraja...

----------


## REG_KRAY

he mo na jepni ndonje pergjigje me shume se e kam test ne provim prandaj po ju pyes .

----------

